# comunicacion 16f877 max233



## d4n13l4 (May 21, 2010)

Hola estoy comenzando a hacer la conexion del pic con el 232 






 me seguire por la anterior
pero tengo una duda respecto del db9 no hay una forma directa de conectar al puerto serie que esta en el pc? estoy un poco confundida no pensaba que tenia que poner un conector en la placa, existe alguna forma de no ponerlo?o tengo que ponerlo y poner un cable que me conecte ese conector con el del pc?


----------



## carptroya (May 21, 2010)

mira la foto, yo conecte con un cable de la placa al pc


----------



## d4n13l4 (May 21, 2010)

y como lo hiciste? que conectaste al 232?


----------



## carptroya (May 22, 2010)

El esquema lo puede obtener del datashell max232, es fácil.
Yo le realice para poder configurar un xbee.

Saludos


----------



## d4n13l4 (May 22, 2010)

es que tengo una duda si lo conecto como esta imagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lo puedo hacer directamente al puerto del pc? osea conectar directamente el cable del max232 al del pc?


----------



## carptroya (May 23, 2010)

si, lo puedes conectar al puerto serie de tu pc.

saludos


----------



## DOA (May 23, 2010)

Debes unir las tierras y en la pc conectar como se indica aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/configurar-hyperterminal-comunicacion-serial-27973/


----------



## d4n13l4 (May 23, 2010)

ah ok
es que yo pensaba que necesitaba tener un db9 en mi placa y un cable que me uniera el de mi placa con el del pc

grax por sus respuestas


----------



## albermillan69 (Jun 30, 2010)

Una pregunta! el cable conversor USB-Serial entrega a la salida del conector serial los niveles de tension de este?

Quiero hacer un proyecto pero mi laptop no tiene puerto serial! y quiero conectarla a un micro 16f877a

Gracias por su ayuda....


----------



## Lepon (Jul 1, 2010)

Yo tengo un problema con respecto a este tema y es el siguiente, el proyecto consiste en conectar el ADC del PIC y el dato mandarlo por medio del puerto serie, ademas la PC debe mandar un dato y ser recibido por el PIC, todo es visualizado en un LCD 16x2 es decir:

Enviado:    (valor del ADC, que va al PC)
Recibido:    (Valor introducido por medio de HyperTerminal)

el problema es el siguiente, veo puros caracteres raros que no corresponden a lo deseado, tanto de entrada como de salida!!!es decir en Recibido del  LCD como en HyperTerminal (la señal ADC) cabe mencionar que el ADC si funciona y utilizo un MAX232N en la configuracion descrita arriba.

espero y no este demasiado confuso... Gracias


----------



## albermillan69 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lepon dijo:


> el problema es el siguiente, veo puros caracteres raros que no corresponden a lo deseado, tanto de entrada como de salida!!!es decir en Recibido del  LCD como en HyperTerminal (la señal ADC) cabe mencionar que el ADC si funciona y utilizo un MAX232N en la configuracion descrita arriba.
> 
> espero y no este demasiado confuso... Gracias




Como estas enviando los datos??? coloca por aca la rutina de envio hacia la PC!!


----------



## ricber (Jul 4, 2010)

Verifica si el pic y el hyper estan a la misma velocidad


----------



## Ricky85 (Ago 8, 2011)

Otro punto en tomar en cuenta son los datos a tx. Tanto el modulo de displey LCD como el hyperterminal solo muestran caracteres imprimibles (ASCII). El dato que tu tx proviene de un ADC por lo que tienen valores de 0X00 a 0XFF (si estas usando 8 bits de resolución) y algunos de ellos no son imprimibles de ahí que se muestren especies de basuritas.


----------

